# Catalytic Convertors



## IsaidWOT (Jun 4, 2014)

Is there an easy way to tell which CAT is not working correctly? Getting codes for emissions. Also, has anybody ever ran the Magnaflow high flow cats on these cars?


----------



## golf2point0 (Feb 24, 2007)

Eastern aftermarket cats work great, they're $305 each on auto parts warehouse and a very inexpensive alternative considering OEM cats are 1200 each


----------

